# Ghost shrimp or prawn????



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a question. I got a few "ghost shrimp" from a local fish store yesterday evening. I waited until the morning to add them to my tank, so I could keep an eye on them. thirty minutes after adding these little guys to my tank one was hanging from my fishes fins, trying to eat them!.I quickly removed them from my tank and have them in a critter keeper at the moment. I am wondering if you guys can give me some input as to what you think this is... a ghost shrimp or prawn? I am pretty sure it isn't a ghost shrimp. I am just curious what you all think.
They have unusually long "whiskers"
what the heck do i do with these things now, my receipt says no returns on livestock...:lol:


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Nope, it's a ghost shrimp and she has eggs.

I've only every seen ghosties attack something if there is something else wrong in the tank. The biggest one being starvation. If they aren't getting enough food they have to hunt for it. The other big one is a sick fish, i've seen them go after a betta's fins that have fin rot but never touch the healthy tissue.

I'd imagine another possibility is if the betta has been harassing them the female may be protecting her eggs. This probably means they don't have enough hiding places to get away from the betta for a while.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

hmmm....My fish _had_ finrot not too long ago..He has decent fin regrowth though and his fins look much better. He hasn't been acting sick or anything. I made sure to feed the ghosties last night while they were in the critter keeper. 
:|

I thought I had enough hiding spots for them, but maybe I don't.
I have 4 anubias, 1 rose sword plant, 2 small amazon swords and some java moss, some free floating and I have a little tunnel covered in java moss as well.

I believe I will just stick wih my snails for now. :lol:
I will have to find someone who can take these little guys. :lol:


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Hm, I suppose it could be an exceptionally agressive shrimp. I've never been misfortunate enough to find one.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Where do you live? I would love to take them!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Darn imageshack! Why can I never see imageshack pics? This is stupid! Do you have other hosting sites? Or attach the pics under this system so I can see?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

yea... my ghost shrimp don't go after healthy fish either. Only the dead ones before i get to take them out...


----------

